# Review of Honda HS928



## roadbum

Well It's a little late, but I'd like to review my new Honda HS 928 (Wheeled) Originally had an MTD heavy duty snow blower for around eight years or so until I got tired of screwing around with the drive on it. In January we looked at Honda snowblowere because o their hydrostatic transmissions (I wanted to get away from the wheel and plate drive mech) At the end of it all I deceided I'd made an excellent purchase. The Honda 928 exceeded all my expectations, the only drawback was that the controls are reversed from that of the MTD. The Honda had superior starting, a better carb, and a little selector swith that allows you to disengage the transmission to move the machine around. To be fair though, the MTD had a Briggs and Stratton engine, which always started promptly, and never gave me any trouble. The Honda cut through the snow quite well, maybe even a little better than the MTD. My Wife and Sister used the Honda with no problems, they certainly had no complaints.The main thing I was interested in was the drive, I think the friction plate drive is inferior and wears out too quickly, that's why I went for the Honda and am glad I did. The Honda also had a rather large headlight on it, which really mad the difference when we plowed at night. I've always had good luck with Honda products (motorcycles) this snowblower is no exception.


----------



## sr71

Hi Road...I've had a Honda 11-32 for a lot of years now - she's a beast but dependable pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Corvette

*Honda tas 928*

Well, I feel I am now qualified to review the TRACKED (tas) Honda 928, as I just traded in my above referenced snowblower after 12 years. I bought the tas 928 in January 2001 after moving to Perry, Ohio where my then 5 horse craftsman could not keep up with the demands of lake effect snow. I bought the tracked 928 on a hunch that it would be better than the wheeled version. Fast forward to a week ago last Wednesday, September 18 , 2013. I traded the old girl (tas 928) in on a new tas1332. All I can hope for is that the new blower performs as good as the 928. But I digress on a 928 review..In 12 years with the 928, all I have changed is the spark plug (twice) and the oil every year. That blower never, ever ever threw an auger belt, or for that matter, ever failed to start on first pull, nor did it ever fail to eat through 5ft drifts. I never used the starter and she always fired up first pull, even in below zero blizzard conditions. I have 3 Shetland Sheepdogs and in DEEP snow i have topping
clear a path for my short legged girls to move. That 928 with tracks CAN NOT BE STOPPED. I can clear my dogs a path as deep and long as I wish. I just hope my new 1332 performs as well. The 928 threw snow 30 feet in the air. My point here is that Honda snowblowers are expensive, but buy one and be done for many years. 

Tim Garrett


----------



## johnd

Tim, may I ask what your motivation was to move up to the 1332 rather than a newer 928? It sounded from your comments like the 928 was performing well. The reason I ask is that I am deciding now between the two. Were there any notable deficiencies of the 928 you are trying to make up for with the 1332? Is your application residential or commercial? Thanks for any advice you can provide.

John


----------

